# Does anyone have braces? Retainer? Fillings?



## Volcano (Sep 14, 2013)

I have been doing some surface reading and would like to get an idea of how many of us who are suffering have had these dental procedures done.

What I have read is the metals cause toxicity which leads to immune disorders.


----------



## Johnnysmom (Sep 14, 2013)

My son got braces after his diagnosis.  It was about a year later, because I wanted him to be physically stable before we did anything.  I did specifically ask his GI if it was okay to go ahead with the braces and he said yes.  The Orthodontist also knows about my sons condition and had no issues with giving him braces.  

He has had them a year now and his health is even better than when he first had them put on.


----------



## Volcano (Sep 14, 2013)

Very interesting. A conflicting story right off the bat. 

I see he is taking a lot of drugs to combat his ailment and 1 year of braces exposure isn't much. I'd be interested to know his condition in 2-3 years.

That aside I am glad that your son Johnny is feeling healthier.


----------



## Johnnysmom (Sep 14, 2013)

He is only on 6mp and vitamins currently.

He has been off of Prednisone for almost 2 years and allopurinol for a year. 

He should have his braces off this spring.


----------



## Clash (Sep 14, 2013)

My son is supposed to be getting braces soon but we may go with invisalign due to his age. He has had more fillings since his dx as his teeth have really suffered due to the malabsorption and nutrient/vitamin deficiencies associated with CD. I think we have seen the dentist more often since his dx than I ever did with either of my children before then. My son did have issue with his teeth before dx but the dentist and orthodontist said his discoloration was due to a genetic factor and not really indicative of the health of his teeth.


----------



## KayleighMeek (Sep 14, 2013)

I had my braces about two years after my crohns diagnosis and I had them removed a couple of months ago after having them on for over 2 years and it has made zero difference to my crohn's. I now have a retainer and still haven't noticed that it has had any affect on my disease. I have had flares whilst I had the braces and managed to get them under control with medication with no more difficulty than when I didn't have braces.


----------



## alex_chris (Sep 14, 2013)

Half my teeth are filled with ceramic fillings... I had two gold filings until 16, but they were replaced by ceramics too.


----------



## my little penguin (Sep 14, 2013)

My son was 7 at dx so no braces or filling at all.


----------



## kiny (Sep 14, 2013)

Metal toxicity wouldn't only manifest itself in the intestine, you would have a wide range of symptoms that aren't present in crohn's disease.

What has been suggested is that tiny pieces of metal, called microparticles, would end up penetrating the intestine, get stuck there, and cause non-stop inflammation.

Your body would also develop an allergic reaction to those types of metal after a while. They tested all this in studies.

It's another theory of crohn's disease, that people inhale or ingest tiny microparticles, they get stuck in deeper layers of the intestine and cause inflammation.

It's also suggested because for whatever reason, crohn's disease rises the more developed a nation becomes, with industrialisation comes inhalation and ingestion of microparticles.

It's been suggested in relationship with EN too, EN is extremely low in microparticles. Food you buy from a store isn't "clean", EN on the other hand is quite a lot cleaner, it's abscent of most types of microparticles, because of the way it's made, packaged and used.


----------



## Volcano (Sep 14, 2013)

Well not all is lost. I feel like it doesn't contribute anything good but with all the testimonials it isn't causative.


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 14, 2013)

My daughter had braces prior to her diagnosis at 14 (2006). She has no fillings. 

My son was diagnosed at 17 (2010). He has never had braces and has no fillings. 

Dusty.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 14, 2013)

I started getting fillings and other dental work (never had braces) a lot more often after my diagnosis but not before.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Sep 14, 2013)

I had braces at 13-14 and wasn't diagnosed till years later. I don't think there is any correlation.


----------



## Ihurt (Sep 15, 2013)

I do know that some say that Mercury fillings can cause autoimmune diseases and immune responses is some people...


----------



## musicislife52 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a lot of fillings from younger years, have had an expander, braces, and retainers twice each. I still have "permanent" braces on the back of my bottom teeth.

One day, I would like to get all the mercury fillings removed and replaced with mercury-free fillings, since they are correlated with chronic illnesses.


----------



## Amy2 (Sep 17, 2013)

Son never has had a cavity and he got braces less than a year before diagnosis and he'd probably already been sick at least a year.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Sep 17, 2013)

I just had a couple fillings done yesterday.  I had braces for 3 years as a teenager, I had retainers before & after braces, and I've had a number of fillings done over the years (no mercury/metal fillings though, all of them are the clear/white ones).  I didn't develop IBD until just before I turned 30.  My hubby has had few fillings and he never had braces nor a retainer, and he's healthy as a horse.  So anecdotally in our house, braces = IBD.    I would take that with a large grain of salt obviously though!


----------



## Amy2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Both of my kids that have Crohn's did/do have braces, but I'm pretty certain the younger one was sick when he got them.


----------



## bettyboop12 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have fillings before and after my diagnosis.  Had braces on about 5 years after diagnosed and have them back on now 8 years later.  Currently on aza.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Sep 21, 2013)

I haven't had any of these and no cavities to date.


----------



## cleuger (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm 49 and I have braces. I was diagnosed before the braces


----------



## Volcano (Sep 21, 2013)

I had my permanent retainer removed on Monday and have had two canker sores as a result which leads me to believe my body is detoxing. I haven't had one of these in years.

 Anecdotal? You bet. Placebo? Maybe. What I know for sure is how great I feel.


----------



## CrohnsChicago (Sep 28, 2014)

I didn't have many major dental issues pre-crohns but since diagnosis I have developed periodontal disease (my gums would swell, bleed and become super sensitive off and on throughout each flare). My teeth have not been in the best shape since.

On top of being treated for gum disease, starting in two weeks I am getting 8 fillings and am going to be getting braces for the first time by the end of this year (I'm 30 years old. Going to use Invisalign). 

The dentist I use is more focused on making sure I am not flaring and that my gum disease is under control and THEN we will move onto getting my braces.


----------

